# Penguin Bio-Wheel Filter Problem



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

I changed the water in my fish tank and plugged the penguin bio-wheel filter back in. Now, it wont fill up with water. It'll just sit there making noise; like it wants to suck up water. What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Marc said:


> I changed the water in my fish tank and plugged the penguin bio-wheel filter back in. Now, it wont fill up with water. It'll just sit there making noise; like it wants to suck up water. What should I do? Thanks.



Fill up the back of the filter with water from the tank, that should prime it so that it pumps on it's own. If it doesn't then the water level in your tank is too low still.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yup exactly what he said!


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> yup exactly what he said!


Hehe, we're agreeing on a lot lately I think!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

and make sure the filter intake tube is properly over the impellor, otherwise it will not suck the water up.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, fill it back up and it should work fine for ya :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome! The tank was too low. Everything works great now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no problem! by the way welcome to fish forums, hope ya stick around! nice to have a new fish pal around :wink:


----------

